# Winter lambing 2017



## Hardisty Homestead (Mar 20, 2017)

We have a pair of American black belly rams, and a pair of American black belly ewes, and one marino/Suffolk cross who we purchased while pregnant. So far all 3 girls blessed us with 3 sets of twins. The marino cross Gabe us a set of baby girls, the black bellies gave us 4 little rams. Heres some pictures of these little tasty comical lambs


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 20, 2017)

Congrats!  Are you keeping any?


----------



## Hardisty Homestead (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks! Im keeping the white little ram i think and the two marino suffolk cross girls. the 3 boys will go to butcher in another 9-10 months more than likely


----------

